# help identify my shrimp



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi folks,
I figgured out how to use the macro feature of my camera<G>
can anyone help me identify the shrimp in the photos?

Shrimp pictures by mbikes - Photobucket


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

chery shrimp also known as RCS...


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah looks like a red cherry...


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

All of them?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> All of them?


yes, all of them are RCS


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

nice colors on some of them mike


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

RCS, the ones that are more clear\brown are the wild cherries. The ones that tend to be more red are usually bred to become more red by selectively breeding them.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks again, I continue to learn<G>


----------

